# Corner bead on double 5/8ths?



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

slowsol said:


> When you 2 HR wrap a column or beam, all sides get two layers Type X. You alternate the laps. :thumbsup:


Ya know ....A pic really helps!!! Now that I've seen Fred Sanfords garage
I know were Easy Is coming from!:laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hah. See what I'm dealing with now?

I don't wanna pay a lot for this muffler.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hah. See what I'm dealing with now?
> 
> I don't wanna pay a lot for this muffler.


That's an existing home...Why would codes be an issue ?

We can get away with murder down here!!!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

This is the mother of all code situations.

Brief and mildly accurate history. 5 story NYC tenement building. Abandoned in the 70s. Squatted. Sold by the city to the residents for $1 in the 2000's. Only catch is they have to get it up to code within a certain time frame and it belongs to them. All was well but then the hurricane came through and filled that basement with water. Needed all new drywall and equipment. One thing that got overlooked was wrapping that column. Nobody thought it would be a big deal but the inspector wants it done. Enter: me. Friend of a resident, cheap labor, free time.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> This is the mother of all code situations.
> 
> Brief and mildly accurate history. 5 story NYC tenement building. Abandoned in the 70s. Squatted. Sold by the city to the residents for $1 in the 2000's. Only catch is they have to get it up to code within a certain time frame and it belongs to them. All was well but then the hurricane came through and filled that basement with water. Needed all new drywall and equipment. One thing that got overlooked was wrapping that column. Nobody thought it would be a big deal but the inspector wants it done. Enter: me. Friend of a resident, cheap labor, free time.


What is the code for the corners in NYC...Don't you have to use steel ? If you don't I would use trim-tex mud set and if you need to use steel I would use mesh steel corners with 1'' staples with a tape coat of fibafuse on the edge.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> This is the mother of all code situations.
> 
> Brief and mildly accurate history. 5 story NYC tenement building. Abandoned in the 70s. Squatted. Sold by the city to the residents for $1 in the 2000's. Only catch is they have to get it up to code within a certain time frame and it belongs to them. All was well but then the hurricane came through and filled that basement with water. Needed all new drywall and equipment. One thing that got overlooked was wrapping that column. Nobody thought it would be a big deal but the inspector wants it done. Enter: me. Friend of a resident, cheap labor, free time.


Gotcha! :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

its all in the drywall application. u do not drywall both layers one side at a time. u cabin log each corner as u go around. by the time youve gone all the way around the corners are only showing 5/8 over 5/8 like a standard corner not 1 1/4 by 1 1/4. now clinch it on.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

slowsol said:


> When you 2 HR wrap a column or beam, all sides get two layers Type X. You alternate the laps. :thumbsup:


BINGO :thumbsup: And just staple the bead on.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Agreed. If I can find it easily I think I'm going to try the no-screw mud-it-on stuff. Never had to use this before. Could be cool if it works the way I'm hoping it will.

Thanks for all the suggestions. You rock guys have saved me more than a couple headaches on details like this. Respect!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just dont use a clincher.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

And now I know.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Around here you can buy paper corners that are peel and stick. Don't laugh at me, I've lost too many brain cells to spray 90.:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

IMO, the correct answer was already given, all I can do is second it! Wrap it in layers, changing the overlap for the 2nd layer, as in the pic given above. Done right, you shouldn't be able to tell that there is 2 layers of rock there just by looking.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Why all the clincher hate?

I tried it once and didn't like it; just figured I didn't have the dutch. 
Do clinched corners fail a lot or something?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Why all the clincher hate?
> 
> I tried it once and didn't like it; just figured I didn't have the dutch.
> Do clinched corners fail a lot or something?


I've clinched on miles of bead.'' If done properly'' there should be no problem. You have to maintain them(well oiled) and keep sharp teeth. There are also two sizes,why I don't know. And if you use the wrong one your bead will not clinche properly. 1-1/8'' and 1-1/4'' ????

It is the fastest way.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Staple on the corner bead. I had never seen it done until I went to work for a commercial drywall company.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

OK let me ask a dumb question will regular 1/2" stables work or do you need the divergent ones from trim tex? I have used the clincher and adhesive and mud on but not stables.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We just use normal 1/2" staples. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> what is the code for the corners in nyc...don't you have to use steel ? If you don't i would use trim-tex mud set and if you need to use steel i would use mesh steel corners with 1'' staples with a tape coat of fibafuse on the edge.


what is the code for the outside corners....do you have to use steel


----------

